# Sn*w in the mountians



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Today got 3" of that vulgar white stuff on the mountians. + 10 with winds about 15 mph,


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad I'm over here on the other side of the state. I hate that stuff.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yuck!

It was cold enough this morning without that white stuff, +15*F.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> It was cold enough this morning without that white stuff, +15*F.


+1

I just love Global Warming...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Where's Al Core when you need him? The rat fink.


----------

